# Cougar Medicine



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

Well I put in for cougar the other day and I think I might have a chance this year (10 points going into the draw) and it got me thinking about caliber to utilize provided I am fortunate enough to draw and eventually get one.

For years I have dreamed of using my old 22 savage hi-power but, have recently thought about using my Judge (44 long colt). what say you folks that have hunted these critters before? Thanks


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

300 Wby said:


> Well I put in for cougar the other day and I think I might have a chance this year (10 points going into the draw) and it got me thinking about caliber to utilize provided I am fortunate enough to draw and eventually get one.
> 
> For years I have dreamed of using my old 22 savage hi-power but, have recently thought about using my Judge (44 long colt). what say you folks that have hunted these critters before? Thanks


You mean .45 Long Colt??

If you plan to hunt over hounds leave your .22 Hi Power home. Lions are short haired animals and the exit wound from a high velocity round at close range will likely create a hole that your taxidermist will struggle to conceal. Besides, a lion in a tree is a captive animal and you do not need a hi velocity round to dispatch it. I've seen plenty of lions taken with .22 LR with no ill effects as long as the shooter can place the bullet properly.

Given your choice, take the pistol.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I have seen them dispatched by Bruins and Wolverines for the past couple of weeks.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> I have seen them dispatched by Bruins and Wolverines for the past couple of weeks.


Yeah, but a Bruin is barely effective and a wolverine is WAY overkill apparently. In fact, if you use a wolverine, if there's anything left after the massacre, I bet your mount automatically looks less impressive and maybe even more like a kitten than a cougar. For sure there will be NO national respect and the Native American Utes will likely gloat that your cougar was always overrated...

I joke so I don't cry.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

willfish4food said:


> Yeah, but a Bruin is barely effective and a wolverine is WAY overkill apparently. In fact, if you use a wolverine, if there's anything left after the massacre, I bet your mount automatically looks less impressive and maybe even more like a kitten than a cougar. For sure there will be NO national respect and the Native American Utes will likely gloat that your cougar was always overrated...
> 
> I joke so I don't cry.


But but that wasn't the case always...remember back in 1984?


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

.22 mag does the trick. I hunted with a guy that used a .480 Ruger revolver with a scope... a little overkill if you ask me. The lion died instantly and got stuck 40 feet up a ponderosa. We were all cursing that gun as we took turns trying to climb up there to get it down.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Cant you just shoot through the trunk of the tree and tip it over?


-DallanC


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> I have seen them dispatched by Bruins and Wolverines for the past couple of weeks.


 Oh, I get it now:doh:


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

polarbear said:


> .22 mag does the trick. I hunted with a guy that used a .480 Ruger revolver with a scope... a little overkill if you ask me. The lion died instantly and got stuck 40 feet up a ponderosa. We were all cursing that gun as we took turns trying to climb up there to get it down.


I just have two words for you......chain saw;-)


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Surely a husky couldn't do it or maybe even a pirate? I guess we will find out soon enough. I digress. Carry on.


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

Kevin D said:


> You mean .45 Long Colt??
> 
> If you plan to hunt over hounds leave your .22 Hi Power home. Lions are short haired animals and the exit wound from a high velocity round at close range will likely create a hole that your taxidermist will struggle to conceal. Besides, a lion in a tree is a captive animal and you do not need a hi velocity round to dispatch it. I've seen plenty of lions taken with .22 LR with no ill effects as long as the shooter can place the bullet properly.
> 
> Given your choice, take the pistol.


Yes you are correct 45 Long Colt. Thanks for the advice, kinda what I thought but wanted some assurance from folks with more experience than I.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I plan on using an old win 94 .30-30 when I draw. Will that be too destructive on hide?


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> I plan on using an old win 94 .30-30 when I draw. Will that be too destructive on hide?


 My opinion? Ya, even a .30-30 is going to take a good sized chunk out of the hide at the average range of 20 to 30 feet.


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

I have a buddy who killed a lion in a tree with a .17 hmr and it was perfect. Very small entrance wound and no exit wound. The cat died very quickly.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

How about a .22 lr shooting velocitors or some other hot .22 round. How do you guys think that would work?


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> How about a .22 lr shooting velocitors or some other hot .22 round. How do you guys think that would work?


 Aim well and they'll work just fine. I've seen a number of cats put down with standard .22lr ammunition.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

My brother and his hunting buddies kill wild pigs down south with .22WMR's. Head shot with the FMJ rounds, do not shoot HP's if shooing a head shot. Drops pigs in their tracks up to about 150 yards. The average size is around 200-250 but they have killed several pushing upwards of 500 pounds, and pigs have some pretty tough heads too.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

LostLouisianian said:


> My brother and his hunting buddies kill wild pigs down south with .22WMR's. Head shot with the FMJ rounds, do not shoot HP's if shooing a head shot. Drops pigs in their tracks up to about 150 yards. The average size is around 200-250 but they have killed several pushing upwards of 500 pounds, and pigs have some pretty tough heads too.


I hog hunt an area back in Alabama that only allows shotguns with squirrel shot or smaller or 22s. Dad and I have killed literally a couple hundred hogs in the last decades with our 22mags. And saying shoot fmj not hollow points is the smartest thing I've seen today


----------

